

Show HN: Miimic – Let your friends text for you - jchoudh
http://www.miimic.me/

======
siliconc0w
You should pivot to an 'uber for conversations' where at any point you can tap
a button, get billed $5, and have a professional screenwriter finish your
conversation for you.

You could have 'peak' rates trigger at night to satisfy demand for all the
people scrambling to get laid.

Lots of unemployed screenwriters, lots of people wanting to get laid, that is
a market waiting to happen.

~~~
jchoudh
This is precisely our target state vision and where we are making significant
progress in development (including an innovative pricing strategy). We would
love to talk if you're interested, please feel free to email us at
miimicteam@gmail.com

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm not entirely sure but I am pretty certain siliconc0w was being
sarcastic...

~~~
jchoudh
Even if he was, we aren't :)

Thanks!

~~~
Pacabel
If anyone ever pulled crap like that on me during a conversation, I would be
done with that person forever. I wouldn't care who he or she was.

If somebody is disrespectful enough to engage in behavior as pathetic as that,
then I want nothing to do with that person. Maybe "hipsters" would be fine
with such shabby treatment, but I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking it's an
extremely distasteful thing to do to somebody you're conversing with.

~~~
lelandbatey
What, to pay for advice to the question of "oh no, what should I say?!" Its
unusual, but I wouldn't find it offensive.

~~~
Pacabel
No, to be the person on the receiving end of such a manufactured or deceiving
message. Although, now that you mention it, spending good money on something
so pathetic is kind of distasteful, too.

If somebody truly can't think of what to say next to me (or anybody else) in a
conversation, then ending the conversation or admitting to not knowing what to
say is much more sensible and preferable than spending money on getting some
third-party to create a response.

------
spartango
An email version of this would be quite useful for team interactions with
sensitive partners/clients/contacts.

~~~
bignaj
I completely agree. IMO email is the correct platform for this service, not
text messaging. I often perform this exact workflow manually by walking over
to a colleague's desk: "Can you look over this email to <sensitive client>
before I send it?"

------
toyg
You've just invented CaaS: "Cyrano as a service".

I'm not sure what this says on the state of Western civilization, but it's the
sort of app that could easily be covered by mainstream newspapers, so you must
be onto something. Good luck!

~~~
jchoudh
Thanks, toyg!

------
bignaj
Is this text flirting for awkward people who can't come up with their own
responses or is there another use case? I liked @spartango's idea of an
_email_ version for team interactions with sensitive
partners/clients/contracts... but I can't see why anyone with even average
social skills would use this. I'm not sure text messaging (where each message
is relatively low-value and usually to friends who don't care) is the most
effective media/platform for a service like this. Anyone have thoughts?

~~~
danvayn
If it shows extended message history I could definitely see some use in it.
there have been times when I wanted to share texts I sent to one person with
another.

It might also be interesting in situations where you want to introduce soon-
to-be friends momentarily -- making them exchange numbers so soon might be
unnecessary.

------
oftenwrong
You should up the contrast on the up/down arrows for users like me with a poor
quality display. I missed them completely at first. They just looked like two
white circular cutouts.

------
spjpgrd
I could see executives with secretaries being a serious market that would pay
for this service.

~~~
jchoudh
CxOs and senior level executives are another piece of our target market and we
have been engaging heavily with them as we move forward

------
GuiA
And if your recipient uses the app as well, the two of you can talk to each
other while not talking to each other! :)

------
duggan
Friend has been asking me to build this for them for ages (unfortunately, I'm
not a mobile app developer).

He's pretty insightful when it comes to these sorts of things, the kind of
"idea guy" that actually makes an excellent product designer. People want this
app.

Thanks for saving me the hassle! (of future conversations about how I should
build this, rather than actually building it - procrastination's a killer).

------
diminish
extreme scroll triggered animations make it impossible on my tablet to read
much..

Edit: what's the use case, why? Who would use such an app, any use cases you
think of?

~~~
jchoudh
Diminish, it's no secret that texting has become the primary and preferred
channel for dating. The texts you send are the only thing that make or break
you after you receive someone's phone number and it's obvious that some people
are better at texting than others.

Often times what you will see is young men and women giving their phones to
their friends to text someone special for them. We hope to solve this by
opening texts up into a more collaborative space.

We will fix the animations. Thanks!

~~~
sillysaurus3
Interesting idea. Why not put your comment on the website somewhere? I
scrolled through several screens of animations and still had no idea what your
app did.

~~~
learc83
I agree with this suggestion. It wasn't immediately apparent why I'd want to
use this, but upon reading the above reply it made complete sense.

------
stevewillows
All flirting jokes aside, this would be a fantastic service for communications
within government and corporate environments.

For those in marketing, managing people on the street that are handing out
flyers, promotions, etc from one number would be a fantastic asset.

For groups of friends who wholesale stuff on craigslist, having a single point
of contact via text would also be great.

Nice concept.

------
blueflow
The magnifying glass on the last panel has the same color like their
background. The icons are very whitish and difficult to see.

Not sure if people would use this, i can imagine friends of mine asking me to
'help' in their conversations.

And i fear those 'was it really you?'-questions. Im not sure what kind of
social consequences the usage brings.

------
misuba
Relevant: the recently shut down Starpilot.
[http://xorph.com/starpilot](http://xorph.com/starpilot)

An explanation: [http://www.portlandmercury.com/portland/digital-
projection/C...](http://www.portlandmercury.com/portland/digital-
projection/Content?oid=10729671)

------
techaddict009
@OP can I use this way:

Set all my message to be served to specific contact. That contact can reply to
all message?.

Use Case: My parents do not know to use mobile properly and many times they
get Income Tax pin, etc ( IMP message) via SMS. And they come to me to reply
them properly. Instead using your app I can do it from distance.

~~~
jchoudh
techaddict009,

We are working on features for that because of similar situations to the one
you just described. Right now, your parents would have to 'miimic' each of
those messages over to you for your reply.

Please feel free to sign up for our newsletter to stay updated (bottom of
page). Thanks!

------
meowface
I think this is a cool idea and maybe even something I'd use, but the landing
page has what I find typical, cliche, sluggish load-on-scroll animations at
the moment.

------
colinyoung
Collaborative flirting! Love it

~~~
jchoudh
Exactly. Given that texting has become the primary channel for flirting, we
feel that making this a collaborative effort makes it more fun for everyone.

Thanks for your comment!

~~~
batemanesque
does "everyone" include the prospective date on the receiving end of behavior
that violates basic social norms & assumptions?

------
paperkettle
Also relevant but not really talked about on HN much:
[http://www.crowdpilot.me/](http://www.crowdpilot.me/)

------
useflyer
Also see [http://www.wingflirt.com](http://www.wingflirt.com) which also
attempts this

------
paragarora
Tie up with Tinder. Way for people who get replies faster to earn money from
those who don't.

------
batemanesque
got a couple of suggested improvements:

1\. make "Lie and Get Laid" yr slogan

2\. reëvaluate yr entire understanding of ethics/communication/human beings

~~~
kamandrew
I understand that some may view this as violating the "ethical code". But when
you really think about tinder or these other popular dating apps, is there no
violation there where the intent is generally sexually driven and where
communication is not a neccesity?

------
nnnnni
Nintendo may not like the use of "Mii"...

------
rjurney
Applications in customer service, sales and CRM.

~~~
jchoudh
Our background is in sales, service, marketing strategy :)

------
evertonfuller
How bizarre.

